# Major mite problem- first injection of ivomec given today



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So right as I am about to sell my Boer goat I find she has a major mite problem

At first I thought it was just shedding but now it is way more than that.
She is loosing hair on her back/spine area as well as on her neck/head.
Some pinkish bald spots already.

I didn't know it was this bad.
She is now in a dry pen so I can treat her.
There are 2 others that show signs of this but only on the nose.
Hair loss on the nose and one has hair loss on the belly.
So I will be treating all of them...just this is so bad I don't want to sell my boer doe till she is treated.

I heard ivermectin injectable given orally?
That is what my breeder friend and her vet said.
What is the dosage ? I don't have it yet but will pick it up soon.

Really worried. She look horrible.

Is this something they just get or is this my fault, not clean enough bedding?

She also stays in her hideout most of the hay. Comes out during the day to eat hay when the others are outside.
I try not to separate her..as it is hard to have them in 2 different pens.
But it always goes like this...1 month or less with the herd and then time by herself.

She gets too skinny from not eating enough...too timid.

I also wonder if this could be a mineral or selenium deficiency?
As far as I know she hasn't had selenium in a long time.
At least not anytime after August of last year.

I have Sel/E gel, should I just give her some of that?
I did get her to eat some minerals...I am not sure if she eats that by herself free choice.

This doe is a pain and I want to sell her...but not till I can get her healthy once again.

Also weird thing..her fish teat seems to point out more and the dry bag is smaller..idk why that is. So much change in only a few days.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem and extreme hair lose-Boer goat goin *

Poor girl :hug: she seems to be having a tough time. The mites are nothing you did wrong-they came in some how. Is she a new goat?

Mine have been itchy so I did some on-line research yesterday and found an AWESOME and very complete article on mites-what they are, symptoms and exactly how to treat them. So I will post the link for you.

The most imp. things are to: 1. treat the ENTIRE herd at the same time, even the ones that show no signs. 2. be CONSISTENT w/the treatment and follow it through to the bitter end-if you stop 1/2 through the mites can come back.

here is the link: 
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/mites.html

btw this article comes for tennessee meat goats; onion creek ranch AWESOME articles for EVERYTHING :laugh:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem and extreme hair lose-Boer goat goin *

Found out from the breeder it could be from a mice problem.
I do have a mice problem in my barn but can't seem to keep those lazy barn cats in there to get them.
Will have to set some traps.

Breeder said to give her a listerine bath until I can pick up some mite dust or ivomec.

She is a new goat as of last fall. Could it be possible she had this all the while and it didn't become noticeable till it was warmer?
I have 3 new alpines as of Dec. One shows signs of it, not as bad though. The other 2 seem fine.
Yes I will be treating the whole herd, I just want to get this girl started on some dust or listerine till I can pick up some ivomec.

I will read that article. Yes that site is amazing.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Major mite problem and extreme hair lose-Boer goat goin *

I have a horse spray I used on a few of my girls and it worked wonders...I only had to do one application.. They had lice...this spray treats for mites, fleas, lice, flies, etc, etc. You just spray the goat, let dry and repeat in two weeks if you need to....I didn't have to, but it was much easier than holding a goat to give meds. I just tied her up sprayed her and let her dry in pen for rest of day....She now has gotten all her hair back and no bald spots....

The spray is called Manna Pro Equine Fly and Mosquito spray...but if you read directions on back it says you can use for mites, fleas, lice, etc. Also states you can use on dogs, sheep, cats, etc.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem and extreme hair lose-Boer goat goin *

Did see a few of that stuff at agway. Kinda expensive but worth it.
I can pick that up tomorrow. I can pick up anything local at agway.
TSC is not possible till next weekend or later.

So with that I wouldn't need the ivomec?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem and extreme hair lose-Boer goat goin *

I use permethrin oil applied topically with a needleLESS syringe to the toppling. 
You also can use the ivermectin injectable injected. If given orally it works sometimes but not as well or quick as when injected. Orally 1cc per 20# injected 1cc per 40#


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem and extreme hair lose-Boer goat goin *

I am going to get the spray, I know that will help with the body and underside.
But what about the head and ears? Could I get the ears with the spray?
Of course I would want to keep it away from the eyes.
Body,neck,belly,butt,legs are the worst. want to start some sort of treatment for all of them asap and finish it off with ivermectin.

I would want to use the ivermectin injectable and inject it...I gotta learn to do that at some point in time and that gives me an excuse to get someone out to show me how. 2 months ago I did ivermectin paste...that doesn't touch mites at all right?
Is this too close to worm them again?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem and extreme hair lose-Boer goat goin *

As long as you just use the ivermec (not the ivermec +) than it is ok-I usually give a dose every 10 days 3 times in a row to finish up a de-worming . So you wont' hurt them that way.

I did not know about that spray it sounds fantastic! I LOVE anything from Manna Pro. I think alot of their products.

I would think you could give them the ivermec injection and then the next day use the spray-or the spray first then the ivermec injected. I don't think the 2 will hurt them and it will help knock the problem out better.

If you have somone hold the goat for you--just pinch a bit of skin under their front elbow. Make a "tent" with the skin and then put the needle in the center of the "tent". insert the needle 1/2 way and then depress the plunger. They will fuss and esp. with the ivermec they may even bleat-because it stings. Ivermec is very safe though--it is near impossible to hurt them with it. Remember to use the 20 gauge needles the needle length is not so importaint--but for a guide I use the 1 inch length and I put the needle in 1/2 way. If you google "sub q injections goats" you will get some pictures and some good advice on how to give a sub q injection. I also have some pretty easy instructions on my website under my blog section. :thumb: If you can master a sub-q injection then anything that needs to be given IM (in the muscle) is a snap in my opinion!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem and extreme hair lose-Boer goat goin *

oh and no-you are right. The oral de-wormings will do nothing for mites or lice.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem and extreme hair lose-Boer goat goin *

Thanks BBB, You make it sound so easy.
It is always hard to get farmers over unless its an emergency so I might just have to try it.

Also, what would be needed for this?
18 needles and 3 syringes? Can you use the same syringe for 6 goats for each dose?
Then I would need 18 needles, right? 6 needles, one for each goat X 3 doses .


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem- Ivermectin given orally on preg does*

Okay so I just need to get some more opinions.
I am going to TSC tomorrow and want to make sure I get it right.

First off one doe is due either April 1st or April 7-8th.
The other one is due likely in late april. The rest are not pregnant.

You said to treat them all at the same time...should I treat the one due soon?
I was told to pick up the "promectin" generic.

I am thinking I will want to give it orally, that is what I was told by the vet and my alpine breeder.
So that would be one needle instead of 18. Is it just as effective to give it orally?
Still treats the mites?

I have someone to show me how to do shots tomorrow but I would rather give it orally (to save on needles) if possible.

I am also going to see what TSC has in the way of a dust or a horse spray.
Anything you could recommend that they have so it would save me time looking and reading?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem- Ivermectin given orally on preg does*

What about these?

1-http://www.tractorsupply.com/gordon-s-reg-goat-sheep-spray-1-gal--2213170

2-http://www.tractorsupply.com/gordon-s-reg-permethrin-10-livestock-premise-spray-8-fl-oz--2212873

Also I am not finding the ivermectin. Is it the stuff for cattle and swine?
There is only the pour-on and the cattle/swine stuff.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Major mite problem- Ivermectin given orally on preg does*

The Ivomect injectible for cattle....I believe that TSC also carries an off brand of the injectible, just be sure the % of ivermectin is the same.
The permethrin spray I use for flies and ticks can also be used on dogs....for fleas, mites and lice...it's the Bronco horse spray


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem- Ivermectin given orally on preg does*



liz said:


> The Ivomect injectible for cattle....I believe that TSC also carries an off brand of the injectible, just be sure the % of ivermectin is the same.
> The permethrin spray I use for flies and ticks can also be used on dogs....for fleas, mites and lice...it's the Bronco horse spray


Just wondering what is the right % of ivermectin?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem- Ivermectin given orally on preg does*

Injectable is 1% Ivermectin as far as I have seen.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Major mite problem- Ivermectin given orally on preg does*



jesse-goats said:


> Okay so I just need to get some more opinions.
> I am going to TSC tomorrow and want to make sure I get it right.
> 
> First off one doe is due either April 1st or April 7-8th.
> ...


If you give it orally it's not going to help with the mites, sorry. You NEED to definitely give it under the skin.

You can also use permectrin II spray diluted in water to help. I buy a little thing of it at Southern States for $7.00. And $1.00 spray bottles from the Dollar Store. A little bit goes a long way.
Wouldn't hurt to use that or the other sprays that were recommended, it will also help keep lice and ticks off of them. If your area is like ours, it's been unseasonably warm <we've had record setting highs this week>, so all the bugs are out in full force, almost stepped on a garden snake in the barn Monday night LOL

Also wanted to add that you really need to try and order needles on line IMO or find a farm supply store other than TSC. I ordered a box of 100 needles from a local farm store for $12. They were out of them and I had to have some so I got some from TSC when I went to get feed, and they just had little boxes for about $6.00. Better to buy needles in quantity and ALWAYS have them on hand.
We do reuse our syringes, but I also recommend having more than a few, and get a few different sizes and keep them on hand, because you never ever know when your going to need them.
You can use the same syringe on each goat when doing the ivermectin, just make sure to change the needle before you draw out a new batch so you don't contaminate your bottle with a dirty needle.
Wash the syringe real good, let it dry and put it up for next time.
We have some 4cc, 12cc, I think 20cc, and another great big one. We use the big ones in case anyone has scours so we can give pepto bismol, which is not very often, but it's there in the event we need it.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem- Ivermectin given orally on preg does*

Thanks everyone for all the information/help.
I found out that TSC has the ivermectin for $40...That is really expensive.
I am wondering if this is important or if a topical treatment would also work?
People I have talked to said "you don't need no shots" and said to use dust and or spray.
The dust or spray is around $12. I could probably get the nose with it but my understanding is you want to stay away from the eyes.
So then if there were some mites near the eyes, an area I wouldn't spray, they could spread to the body again, right?

I can put up the money for the ivermectin,the spray, and the needles today...but it is going to be a large bill.

Yes, I am really under-stocked for needles and everything else. Whenever I have needed anything I had to go to TSC.
I have a huge order I need to place for a lot of supplies needed(over $100). However I have just paid most of my debt so I am waiting for some more money to come in. Once I get some more money in my account (early april) I will be making a huge order so I never have this problem again. At that time I would appreciate help making sure I get everything needed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Major mite problem- Ivermectin given orally on preg does*

Anyway to order on line? TSC is nice, but sometimes seem costly on some items. Do you have another farm store you can try? You can get a generic brand of Ivermectin usually a little cheaper. But sorry, wormers are not inexpensive  We pay $33 for a small bottle of Noromectin <sp?> at Southern States.

IMO if your girls have it bad and you want to get a good start on getting rid of it, I'd definitely use the ivermectin,and then spray them down, so you are treating it aggressively.

Can you order online? Or can a family member order for you so you can possibly order the stuff? It 'might' be cheaper that way too. I'd check out the websites such as Jeffers and Hoegers, total up the cost, and shipping and see if it's worth it. 
We're getting ready to order some stuff from jeffers in a week or so.

Trust me, we survive off of one regular income, it can be stressful how much $$ goes into buying wormers, needles, medication, etc. But with any kind of livestock animal, your going to have that issue. 
I honestly can't wait to get some kind of a job, so I can get the things and do the things I'd like to get done without stressing my husband's finances <he's saving so we can put a new roof on our place, and start remodeling inside>. But, right now with my 5yo not in school yet, all my $$ would go to a sitter..
So we do what we can, that's all anyone can do.
On a tight budget it takes time to accumulate the things you need. The things I find I use the most and keep on hand is:
penicillin, La200, Banamine, pepto bismol, and selenium e gel. 
If it hadn't been for my husbands old employer we wouldn't have the Banamine - they were going to throw 2 half full bottles away! so they let him have them for the goats <they were closing their farm, moving the horses to their other farm and throwing stuff away>. 
We just recently found a vet that will see goats and get me meds as I need them.
Anything else we have it's something we had to have and got along the way.

Every time I order anything from Jeffers, I just always include a few new syringes. The problem with reusing them is after a while the numbers and lines wear off and it's hard to see what your dosing.

Anyway, just wanted to say I totally understand the expense part, it can definitely hurt the pocket!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem- Ivermectin given orally on preg does*

jeffers has noromecton for 27 and ivomec for 37 all without shipping. I have some cash anyways so I might as well buy it TSC. I hate spending money tho..just the way I am. I dont want to wait for it to come in the mail. Other farm store has it for 37 but is the other way.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem- Ivermectin given orally on preg does*

Okay, I went to TSC and got it all.
I got the ivomec for $40 and a pack of 24 needles for $7.50.
I also got a 12cc syringe for .49.
Then got some spray stuff for $7.
All for a total of almost $60. Didn't know the need signature and drivers license to buy that though.

Question is is this stuff safe for them?
http://www.tractorsupply.com/gordon-s-r ... z--2212873

It is marked up with warnings and danger...wonder if I should even use it.
I am not going to use it for my lactating does.
Is it okay to use for a doe that is due late april? She has is kinda bad (spirit).
other than that I was just going to use it on my Boer does and maybe spirit if it is safe.

Going to give them the ivomec injection tomorrow.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem- Ivermectin given orally on preg does*

My question isn't answered.
Is that stuff^^ safe for at least my dry non-bred does? What about for my pregnant doe (due late april)?

So today I gave my first shot. Not to happy about it as it took me 2 needles.
The first try I *thought* I had it in right...but then it quirted out the other side.
I had to start over in a near by spot and it went in good that time.
I am super nervous about this and it takes me a couple seconds to actually get the needle in..too slow?
Not sure if its supposed to be a quick jab but I am too shaky/nervous.
I am using a 20x1/2 needle as directed by 2 breeders and the vet. that way the needle goes all the way so you know you have it in 1/2 inch. Actually they said to get 22x1/2...but they didn't have that at TSC. So this is a little bit more painful for them.

Now I just need the courage to do the other 4. Poor girl..I hope I don't have to keep poking them twice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Major mite problem- first injection of ivomec given toda*

First, Ivermectin is safe for pregnant and non pregnant does  <But, I've read that Ivermectin Plus is not safe for pregnant does.>

Second, don't think so hard about it, and just relax. Everyone is entitled to be nervous and mess up.
I give Ivermectin SQ - under the skin when I give it, and I do it between the shoulders. I make sure the goat is secure by someone holding them or tie them and put my knee into them against a wall or fence. Or, if they are really needle shy, I make sure they can not move forward by tying up any possible slack in the leash, or even go as far as tieing their horns to the post as well as head with a collar/leash. 
I lift the skin by pulling the hair up on the spot where the shoulders meet, in the middle once I know where the skin is, I put the needle in, and pull back just to make sure there's no blood <I made this a habit on all medications>, then quickly insert the medication. 
Rub it real good with your finger to make sure you got it in, and to help with the 'ouchy' feeling since some goats are more sensitive than others.

I used to be terrified, and although now I do worry about getting it in, I am not scared to give a shot when it's needed.
My first shot was on a 2-3 week old kid who had a slightly elevated temp, was acting sluggish, etc. My kids held him and I gave him a shot of Banamine IM on the back leg. Within minutes he was back to himself.

I especially learned when our buck became deathly ill in December. He had to have PenG & Thiamine every 6 hours for a few 3-4 days, then gradually decreased. My husband could only do 1 or sometimes 2 of those doses, I had to give him the rest.

You just have to put your mind in the fact, your helping the animal, and not worry about being nervous that your giving a shot. Once you can get to that point, it will be like riding a bicycle, you'll know what to do, how to do it and it's not so stressful or nerve wrecking.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Major mite problem- first injection of ivomec given toda*

Well 3 good pokes later and its no longer a problem. It was kinda a fear and I concoured it. Last 3 went in quicker and were all under the skin.No bumps or anything. ...I forgot the rub afterwards part.
I wanted to get over that while its only ivomec, then in an emergency I would know how to give other meds.
I only have I more to do...only she is in milk. What is the with holding time?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Major mite problem- first injection of ivomec given toda*

I'm not sure on withholding time. I know some people who drink the milk themselves that don't worry about a withholding time because people can be given Ivomec (and do get it in 3rd world countries). I think others don't drink it for a couple of weeks.


----------

